# Mel Gibson is Back! "BLOOD FATHER" arrives on Blu-ray (plus Digital HD), DVD (plus Digital) and Digital HD on October 11



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> PROGRAM DESCRIPTION
> A father makes his own justice in the edge-of-your-seat thriller Blood Father, starring Mel Gibson and arriving on Blu-ray (plus Digital HD), DVD (plus Digital) and Digital HD on October 11 from Lionsgate. The film is currently available On Demand. Directed by award-winning director Jean-François Richet (Assault on Precinct 13) and written for the screen by Peter Craig (The Town) and Andrea Berloff (Straight Outta Compton) from Peter Craig's novel, the high-paced action film premiered at the 2016 Cannes International Film Festival. Mel Gibson is accompanied by Erin Moriarty, Diego Luna, Michael Parks, and Oscar® nominee William H. Macy (Best Supporting Actor, Fargo, 1996) in the nonstop thrill ride. The Blood Father Blu-ray and DVD include a behind-the-scenes featurette and will be available for the suggested retail price of $24.99 and $19.98, respectively.
> 
> OFFICIAL SYNOPSIS
> ...


----------

